# Mounting Bracket Question



## Holeyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Just curious and this is the only good pic I Found of the object I'm talking about but I recently got done Lapping my Thermaltake tower112 and in the picture i was curious I was trying to take off that bracket and I don't know if its welded or if that's thermal paste in between but. I was wondering if anyone knew what held it together after the screws were out cause I was much hesitant to pull apart the bracket and screws. Also if that is thermal paste in there and I clean it all out and re-apply it should I add the same amount as I would put on a CPU or should I just glob it on like the pic seems to show.Basically the goal is to get rid of any residue in between if there is any. Thanks all in advanced :wave:

http://www.rbmods.com/Bilder/Articles/Thermaltake/Sonic_tower/pic6.jpg


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

havent seen a heatpipe base like that before, usually it's a solid block. My guess is a combination of thermal paste and a fused assembly.


----------



## Holeyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Ya cause it wasn't really pulling apart not like a thermal Paste. I want to use CLR to clean up residue and tarnish on the heat sink from when I lapped it and was curious if the CLR might destroy thermal paste in between if that was thermal paste I asked Thermaltake hoping to receive a response back soon.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

thats definatly a fused one personaly i wouldnt worry to much about it. muybe get a presision screwdriver with a bit of rag tight over it and just scrape it off gently take your time and you shouldnt scratch it


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It might possibly just be solder - or 'Silver solder' which melts at a lot higher temp than ordinary solder


----------



## Holeyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmm thank you much fro the input I greatly appreciate it. I was concerned if there was build up from minerals in the water might cause a heat transfer issue. Cause to the top of the tower I used CLR and got rid of all the tarnish and everything from fingerprints


----------



## Holeyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Also if its a fused assembly is the thermal paste completely solid or should I stick a little in between. Thanks in Advanced .


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

thermal compound never goes solid it just goes abit ahrder than normal but wipes off with a rew rubs of the finger if its ahrd what you see then its soilder mate


----------



## Holeyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Ty so much for all this input  ! I really never thought it could be solder.


----------



## Holeyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Also how can I make sure the picture can show up for you to see? here is the link again if it doesn't work. http://www.rbmods.com/Bilder/Articles/Thermaltake/Sonic_tower/pic6.jpg


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm thinking of reapplying my thermal paste on the cpu. What's the best thing to use to remove the old paste to apply the new stuff? What the heck is spirit gum? I've read it can be used to remove the old paste. I guess the best stuff going right now is the arctic silver paste. I've seen many posts about it being pretty good.

Jones


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

highest purity rubbing alky you can get, prefer 90+ but I've used 85.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Only backdraw is that becasue of the aftermarket cpu fan/heatsink set up I have I actually have to remove the motherboard from the mounts on the tray to get the fan unit away from the cpu. Oh well all part of maintenance I guess.

Jones


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

What hsf is it? The ones with backplates need the board removed for the original install, but should be able to take it off and put it back on without pulling the board. Guess it depends, but mine screws from the top, it's just the first time when you need to get the plate mounted to the back of the motherboard.

Oh yah, the ArctiClean solutions work very well too, but isopropyl alcohol is just fine. I've got both AS5 and MX-2 and find myself using the MX-2 more. About the same cooling effect without the curing period.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Aftermaket fan is listed in my specs below. It's a really nice fan. I have the link from the computer place I built my system from. I would have to probably hold the bottom bracket under the motherboard while I clean and reapply the thermal paste.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020260&cid=FN.349


----------

